# Stenandiol 3



## zay1967 (Sep 20, 2008)

A few years ago I used a product called Stenandiol 3, and it worked great. Has anyone else on this forum ever used it, and how did it work for you? Just trying to see the concensus.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2008)

never heard of it, but I just looked it up...what exactly did it do for you?


----------



## CG (Sep 20, 2008)

Hmm this stuff looks interresting.. How'd it work for ya, if love to hear and learn more about it...


----------



## zay1967 (Sep 20, 2008)

I was a few years ago, but I remember for a fact that I gained lean muscle and mass as well. My workout gains were awesome, as a matter of fact, it was the first time I was able to bench 315 for more than 1 or 2 reps. I only did half a cycle (the label says 2 boxes for a complete cycle) I switched to LMG Max after that, and loved the transition as well. I am actually planning on getting back on it stenandiol in two months from now. I had forgotten about, and came across the booklet in a box in my garage. I just got off Omnevol, doing pct now. Hope this helps. Sorry I don't have a log to post on it. I will post one when I get back on it. One good thing about it, is that you don't have to worry about pct, because the kit is all you need from beginning to end.


----------



## CG (Sep 21, 2008)

zay1967 said:


> I was a few years ago, but I remember for a fact that I gained lean muscle and mass as well. My workout gains were awesome, as a matter of fact, it was the first time I was able to bench 315 for more than 1 or 2 reps. I only did half a cycle (the label says 2 boxes for a complete cycle) I switched to LMG Max after that, and loved the transition as well. I am actually planning on getting back on it stenandiol in two months from now. I had forgotten about, and came across the booklet in a box in my garage. I just got off Omnevol, doing pct now. Hope this helps. Sorry I don't have a log to post on it. I will post one when I get back on it. One good thing about it, is that you don't have to worry about pct, because the kit is all you need from beginning to end.



Nice.. I've found a few places to pick it up online, but not too much info.. You know anything about possible sides? Its a ph, right? If I can get some more solid info or another review, I might go out on a limb with this one


----------



## NeverEnough (Sep 25, 2008)

what kinda pct is needed....any


----------



## zay1967 (Sep 26, 2008)

None, everything is in the kit.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 26, 2008)

Bottle #1 - 
Serving Size - 1 Capsule
Winni-Thermoâ???¢ Activation Blend: 400mg
-Octopamine HCL
-Theobromine
-White Willow Bark 15% Salicins
-Guarana 20% Extract
-Bitter Orange 10% Synephrine
-L-Carnitine
-Camellia Sinensis 50% EGCG 

Eurostimâ???¢ Anabolic/Potency Blend: 300mg
-Tribulus Terrestris 25% Sapponins
-Eurycoma Longifolia 

Bio-Nutrient Optimizerâ???¢: 5mg
-Bioperine??®

Bottle #2 - 
Serving Size - 1 Capsule
1-Test THP-7â???¢ Blend 200mg
-20 Beta-Hydroxyecdysone
-Methoxyisoflavone
-Dioscin
-Trillarin
-Gracillin
-Protodioscin
-Protogracillin 

Staminol EFâ???¢: 400mg
-Panax Quinquefolium 80%
-Jaborandi 6:1 extract
-L-Tyrosine
-Rhodiola Rosea 

Bio-Nutrient Optimizerâ???¢: 5mg -Bioperine??®

Bottle #3 - 
Serving Size - 1 Capsule
Serotrope 9â???¢ hGH/Recovery Optimizer: 700mg
-L-Arginine
-Ornithine
-Glycine
-Broad Bean (l-dopa)
-L-lysine
-L-glutamine
-Humulus Lupulus 4:1 extract
-Valeriana Officinalis 0.8% 
-European Passifora Incarnata 4% flavonoids 

Steneciaâ???¢ (blocking & cleansing blend): 100mg
-Chrysin
-Milk Thistle 80% silymarin
-Licorice Root 

Bio-Nutrient Optimizerâ???¢: 5mg
-Bioperine??®

Directions: 
Bottle #1 - 
Take one capsule in the morning upon awakening on a light stomach with plenty of water. Recommended to do cardio early in the day to increase metabolic rate for the rest of the day. 

Bottle #2 - 
Take one capsule within 1 hour before training on a light to empty stomach. 

Bottle #3 - 
Take one capsule before bedtime on a light to empty stomach. Drink a whey protein drink with one heaping teaspoon of glutamine peptide. Avoid eating at least 2 hours before bedtime.

Warnings: This product should not be used by women, anyone under 18 years of age, people suffering from any medical conditions, including but not limited to prostate hypertrophy, heart disease, physiological disorders, diabetes, high blood pressure, etc.



Whatever this stuff is I would not touch it because I do not know WTF is in it.

I would love to know what Winni-Thermoâ???¢ Activation Blend: 400mgis wow.


----------



## CG (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmmm.. Yeah no thanks.. Shit I don't know, and that no one else knows at that, makes me fucking NERVOUS


----------

